# 2 years later....



## jessiebee (Jan 2, 2009)

Its pretty much two years now since my big depersonalization break down. I'm now a student nurse, living in a flat with my best friend, and generally just getting on well. I thought I'd check back on this site, because in all honesty, I can't remember what it feels like to have DP. I know it was the shittest point in my life, but now its almost like I'm on the outside of it again. Its like only someone with DP can understand DP, and I can still understand it but I'm so rooted in reality now my DP seems like it was in another lifetime. 
I don't like to think too much about my time with DP, I'd rather just get on with life, but I thought I'd let you know that this is the first time I've been to this site in a LONG while, and whereas before when I was better but still not completely over it, I would come here and it would totally space me out, this time...nothing. Reading through my old posts has not bought it back. I just want you all to know that with determination you will get there. I threw myself into a full time job and then a new career. It was pretty awful, but it got better eventually. I'm not saying I feel amazing now. You get DP for a reason and I still haven't worked though my problems. I still have depression. But these things are so much easier to deal with when you feel like you've got your head screwed on.
So, basically, just keep powering through everyone, believe that it won't always be like this, things really can get better.


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I love your story. I'm at a horrible state right now with my DR. This is hell to live in and it has become so severe. It's so NICE to see that people can get better. Was your DP ever so severe at one point but it got better? I just love stories like these. It gives me so much hope.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

HUGSSS. I needed to read that.


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey Jessie nice to hear that you recovered...How many years did u suffer and what did u do inorder to treat it? (medications, supplements etc). Did it gradually go away? Would love to hear back thanks!


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, this meant a lot.


----------

